
Futures for C++11 at Facebook - mseri
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1661982097368498/futures-for-c-11-at-facebook/
======
merb
This looks like a mix of JavaScript, Scala and Rust.

------
omgtehlion
and the next step forward should be something like this
[https://isocpp.org/blog/2015/04/n4402](https://isocpp.org/blog/2015/04/n4402)

------
amelius
I'm wondering when (if?) Facebook is planning to move its codebase to Rust?

